# Outlook 2003 - Receiving Totally Blank Emails



## kurley (May 26, 2005)

Has anybody solved this issue? It seems to be pervasive (many people have similar problem in a Google search) but I can't get a straight solution from anybody, anywhere.

Win XP SP2
Outlook 2003
2 users on my PC - both getting some blank emails.
All other email functions are working properly.

Blank emails are totally blank - Subject:, From:, To;, Message: ...all fields are blank - nothing but the date and time. Looks like I get one every 1-2 hours and about a dozen per day.

I have been afraid to open them, but if I do open one it is just totally blank. If I reply to it, there is no address in the TO: field.

Please help!

kurley


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *kurley*

Right click on the message and select *Options* this should give you the header information. 
Does it show your e-mail address there?

Also, check in Tools > Rules and Alerts, is there a Rule creating this message?

Let us know what you find.


----------



## kurley (May 26, 2005)

Here is one sample header info:

Date: Fri, 4 Nov 2005 00:52:06 +0000 (GMT)
X-Comment: Sending client does not conform to RFC822 minimum requirements
X-Comment: Date has been added by Maillennium
Received: from 43.Red-83-34-153.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net ([83.34.153.43])
by rwcrmxc22.comcast.net (rwcrmxc22) with SMTP
id <20051104005048r2200f2fnde>; Fri, 4 Nov 2005 00:51:54 +0000
X-Originating-IP: [83.34.153.43]
Received: by 192.148.0.1 with HTTP; Thu, 03 Nov 2005 16:50:44 -0800
Message-ID: <2[3

This doesn't tell me anything, and my email address doesn't appear.

There are no rules.... and your question was "is there a rule creating this message" What do you mean by a rule "creating" an empty message?

Thanks,

kurley


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

This is what I found for 83.34.153.43:
http://www.whois.sc/83.34.153.43

You can setup a rule to move messages with no subject line to the Deleted Items folder or a folder of your own creation in Outlook 2003.

Have you tried adding that message to the Junk Mail filter in Outlook 2003?
Right click on the Message, select *Junk E-Mail* and select your option.


----------



## kurley (May 26, 2005)

I cant set up a rule. Outlook Rules requires a subject or sender. The Junk e-mail filter doesn't accept blank senders.

I guess a more important question would be are these emails a threat of any kind? ..other than a nuisance.


----------

